# The Firm



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Last week's episode was preempted by U.S. Open coverage but the change wasn't reflected in the schedule in time, so my TiVo, at least, thought it was recorded so wasn't going to record tomorrow nights episode.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Last week's episode was preempted by U.S. Open coverage but the change wasn't reflected in the schedule in time, so my TiVo, at least, thought it was recorded so wasn't going to record tomorrow nights episode.


Thanks for pointing this out, I would have missed tomorrow's episode too.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah,  we're 3 episodes behind Canada.

This is a Great Series and NBC had to first ruin it and then cancel it.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

It was canceled? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Hercules67 said:


> This is a Great Series and NBC had to first ruin it and then cancel it.


Ruined how?


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> Ruined how?


By with-holding the episodes for all sorts of other shows and of course throwing it on Saturday.... Thank goodness for TiVo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Last week's episode was preempted by U.S. Open coverage but the change wasn't reflected in the schedule in time, so my TiVo, at least, thought it was recorded so wasn't going to record tomorrow nights episode.


They actually did air the right episode, though.. I have usually been manually recording (i.e. turning it into a single-checkmark), to make sure it records..

It's still entertaining, IMHO. So I guess they're going to just leave the "cheat on her husband" subplot un-finished?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Hercules67 said:


> By with-holding the episodes for all sorts of other shows and of course throwing it on Saturday.... Thank goodness for TiVo.


You're lucky they even bothered to keep it on the air, it was one of the worst rated shows on network television.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> You're lucky they even bothered to keep it on the air, it was one of the worst rated shows on network television.


I'm pretty sure they didn't move it to Saturday until they'd already made the decision to cancel it.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> You're lucky they even bothered to keep it on the air, it was one of the worst rated shows on network television.


You rarely see ratings so low from a mainstream network. Horrible, horrible show. Acting, writing, abysmal. Conceptually they basically recreated our legal and law enforcement systems as a bizarre fantasy world, without even any inherent, internal logic. Nobody with any intelligence, taste or self-respect watched this show.

It is one of only three or four series this last season we consistently followed. Picked up the Canadian episodes so we could see it sooner.

We need a network called the BAD network, for shows way beyond routine wretchedness, for people like me.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea, me too... I liked it so much, I picked-up the Canadian episodes too.

What a horrible show (tongue-firmly-planted-in-cheek).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bizarre.. I think it has decent acting, good writing, and is very entertaining..


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, I would have missed tomorrow's episode too.


I DID miss it on my TIVO. Saw this too late since we were on a long weekend for our anniversary. I recorded an hour of (mostly) golf instead.

Luckily this show is one of the ones with full episodes available on NBC.com: 

http://www.nbc.com/the-firm/video/chapter-nineteen/1406525/


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone know when the rest of the Episodes will be shown, and how many are left?

My Canadian source has dried-up...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> Does anyone know when the rest of the Episodes will be shown, and how many are left?
> 
> My Canadian source has dried-up...


Both IMDB (not always accurate) and Garn's Guides have 22 total episodes. Probably correct as a full season these days is 21-24 episodes. So three more episodes to go in the U.S.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

epguides.com says:

20 1-20 30/Jun/12 Chapter Twenty [Recap]
21 1-21 07/Jul/12 Chapter Twenty-One [Recap]
22 1-22 14/Jul/12 Chapter Twenty-Two


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am not so sure of these dates, considering the Olympics start on NBC on July 12.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Hercules67 said:


> I am not so sure of these dates, considering the Olympics start on NBC on July 12.


The Olympics don't start until July 27.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, sorry.

And FYI mattack, I love this series.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Final episode tonight. Haven't watched it yet. We will miss it, though haven't figured out why. I wasn't being facetious: this is just a terrible series in all elements. I guess, for those dozens of us who make up the total audience, we see the whole as somehow greater than the sum of its parts. It does somehow move along (despite the endless banal dialog badly delivered), maybe its saving grace.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Wil said:


> Final episode tonight. Haven't watched it yet. We will miss it, though haven't figured out why. I wasn't being facetious: this is just a terrible series in all elements. I guess, for those dozens of us who make up the total audience, we see the whole as somehow greater than the sum of its parts. It does somehow move along (despite the endless banal dialog badly delivered),..


Don't enter a treatment program yet. Two more episodes to go. 



Wil said:


> ..maybe its saving grace.


God, I sure hope it ends better than "Saving Grace".


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Two more episodes to go


No. 22 is it. Sorry.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Wil said:


> No. 22 is it. Sorry.


Was that ambiguity deliberate? That line can be interpreted at least two ways. I guess I have to believe that you know that tonight's episode was #20 and that #22 is the last one. In two weeks.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Was that ambiguity deliberate? That line can be interpreted at least two ways. I guess I have to believe that you know that tonight's episode was #20 and that #22 is the last one. In two weeks.


OK. You're right. I never argue with the experts on TCF.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Wil said:


> OK. You're right. I never argue with the experts on TCF.


That's very snarky for someone who self-admittedly hasn't even watched the episode. Well, I have, it was #20 (Title: Chapter 20), and there was a promo for next weeks episode, #21 which is in the guide and in the todo list of one of my Premieres for July 7.

Of course, if you're actually 2 weeks in the future from the rest of us or I'm 2 weeks in the past, my apologies. Or maybe you have the TiVo model with the Thiotimoline doped processor chip.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> my apologies


No problem. I've done that variation of the smeek myself. You try to read the whole thread before replying, but sometimes you just miss some stuff, or just forget.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Wil said:


> No problem. I've done that variation of the smeek myself. You try to read the whole thread before replying, but sometimes you just miss some stuff, or just forget.


So you are from the future then. Or I am in the past.  Any stock tips you can give me?

You seem to implying that I was smeeking. Hardly. I've read every post from the beginning. After all, I started the blasted thread.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Any stock tips you can give me?


Buy high. Sell higher.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I got episode 22 from Canada. Getting ready to watch it after the UEFA EURO 2012 Final.

Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> I got episode 22 from Canada. Getting ready to watch it.
> 
> Will let you know how it turns out.


Got around to watching it tonight.

I think I partly figured it out: there's a lot of decent work from the minor characters. Plus there's a rhythm to it, not the forward-flashes but the normal sequences. Plus the BSG characters/Cylons have been nice to see again. I don't know, it's garbage but I'm sad to see it end.



Spoiler



BTW whodunit?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> That's very snarky for someone who self-admittedly hasn't even watched the episode. Well, I have, it was #20 (Title: Chapter 20), and there was a promo for next weeks episode, #21 which is in the guide and in the todo list of one of my Premieres for July 7.
> 
> Of course, if you're actually 2 weeks in the future from the rest of us or I'm 2 weeks in the past, my apologies. Or maybe you have the TiVo model with the Thiotimoline doped processor chip.


Thank you for that link.

Asimov was so prolific that even having read a bunch of his stuff I'd still missed all of that.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

For those of you who hate this show? WHY?

PS. I loved every minute of it -- Shame it was cancelled, because they build-up a great conspiracy arc for Season 2.

The networks shot themselves in the FOOT so often it's not even funny.


----------



## sandybeaches (Jul 12, 2012)

Hercules67 said:


> For those of you who hate this show? WHY?
> 
> PS. I loved every minute of it -- Shame it was cancelled, because they build-up a great conspiracy arc for Season 2.
> 
> The networks shoot themselves in the FOOT so often it's not even funny.


I really liked the first part, but I felt the story line declined after that.


----------

